# aMule 2.X = no gui ?!?!?!?!!!!

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Now this is a bit strange. I compiled wxGTK without gtk2 support, then emerge aMule 2.0. I din't set the "remote" USE flag. It compiled all right and I got an "amule" executable. Running it does... nothing. It goes up to the point when it tells you wich UDP and TCP ports it's using, then it shuts up. The gui doesn't appear. The first time it happened I was still using xfce4, it's been maybe a week ago; I thought it was just a bug and reverted to aMule 1.2.8. Now I'm using fvwm, the new 2.x version is different from the one I tried a week or more ago and I still get the same problem. Of course it's not only failing to show its GUI, it doesn't even start downloading. No pike in CPU usage, no noticeable increase in memory usage. I run it from the console, but don't get any error message it just stays there doing nothing. I've got the impression I did something very stupid since nobody seems to have got this problem yet, but I have no idea what it could be. Suggestions?

----------

## hds

had exactly the same problem a few weeks back, and reverted to 1.2.8

yes, starting from console told me the TCP and UDP ports, and thats it   :Shocked: 

well, 1.2.8 does fine, though..

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

So I'm not alone in this cold world... *hugs his cat more firmly*

----------

## hds

well, there are plenty threads about this issue. someone also suggested a problem with wxGTK. i played with different versions, and ended up without any amule version working <g>, so i gave up.

would it be worth at all to use 2.x? i dont think it pays out - 1.2.8 is really great.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

I didn't find even one of them... sorry. Searching again now.

edit: My problem with 1.2.8 is that sometimes for no reason on Earth it crashes without giving any error msg, and it does it after a random period of time. It's not like I'm trying to upgrade cuz I like higher version numbers.

----------

## hds

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> My problem with 1.2.8 is that sometimes for no reason on Earth it crashes without giving any error msg

 

run it from a terminal window, you should see the error then.

----------

## GhePeU

try to remove ~/.eMule and backup and rename ~/.aMule

----------

## Jlagreen

I got exactly the same problem with random crashes

emerging 1.2.8 atm and will try it from console but dont think it will help  :Sad: 

----------

## Need4Speed

Portage won't even let me start to compile amule 2.0rc5, it complians about wxGTK2:

 *Quote:*   

>  * Compiling amule against wxGTK2 2.4.x is not supported.
> 
>  * You can upgrade wxGTK to development snapshot 2.5.*
> 
>  * but this will break other applications

 

I'm not sure I really want to try this 2.5 if its going to break stuff.   :Confused: 

----------

## GhePeU

just try

USE="-gtk2 -unicode" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule

----------

## 404NF

 *Quote:*   

> just try
> 
> USE="-gtk2 -unicode" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule

 

I did that, but still no go.  I was wondering if there were some other libraries that needed to be installed.  I was running 1.2.8 and had wxBase installed, all was installed manually and everything worked fine.  But the gentoo emerge doesn't install wxBase so I'm wondering if anybody has gotten the gentoo emerge of 2.0.0rcx working.

----------

## iarwain

I have 2.0.0_rc6 from portage and working well. It needs wxGTK and crypto++.

Don't use gtk2 flag unless you have wxGTK 2.5.1.

Try deleting (or moving) your .aMule directory and .eMule file.

----------

## Xaignar

Rc6 doesn't need Crypto++ installed.  :Wink: 

By default it will use the included files instead.

----------

## 404NF

 *Quote:*   

> I have 2.0.0_rc6 from portage and working well. It needs wxGTK and crypto++.
> 
> Don't use gtk2 flag unless you have wxGTK 2.5.1.

 

I had wxGTK and crypto++ merged in along with 2.0.0_rc6 from portage.  No go, then I downloaded and installed wxBase, still nothing.  I went back to 1.2.8 and it's working now.  I couldn't get 2.x working at all.    :Sad: 

----------

## Xaignar

Well, what error messages did you get?

I can tell you that at least two of the aMule devs (one of them being me) runs Gentoo. And since the ebuild doesn't seem to do anything strange with the souces, it'd say that it should be possible to get it installed.  :Wink: 

----------

## 404NF

I didn't get any error messages.  If I start amule in a term, it goes through a few things ( I forget the exact messages since I don't have it set up anymore, but something to the effect of hashing files or wtf... I don't remember ), and then it just hangs.  Running top shows the amule process is suspended.  I'm running 1.2.8 right now, w/o probs.  2.x just plain didn't work so I got rid of it.

----------

## To

```
USE="-gtk2 -unicode" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule
```

Works just fine, But I also downloaded the wxBase and copiled manually cause I use a lot amulecmd:)

Tó

----------

## dentament

 *To wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE="-gtk2 -unicode" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule
> ```
> ...

 

Me too  :Smile:  , amule-2.0.0_rc7

Anyway it was a bit painful to succeed getting amulecmd to be built as commandline tool - not as a gui tool, since that way I think it's totally useless: if you use vnc or something you can use amule gui directly, while as commandline tool you can use amulecmd via ssh.

So I post a very dirty how-I-did-it  :Wink:  :

I downloaded the wxbase version linked at

http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Compilation_Installation

then installed it this way:

```
tar zxvf wxBase-2.4.2.tar.gz

cd wxBase-2.4.2

./configure --prefix=/opt/non-portage/wxbase && make

[since I didn't want wxbase files to mess with my installation :) ]

make install
```

...and stop (didn't follow next steps in amule faq).

then I modified 'src compile' function in /usr/portage/net-p2p/amule/amule-2.0.0_rc7.ebuild this very dirty way  :Smile:  :

```
src_compile() {

   econf \

      --enable-optimise \

      --with-wx-config=${WX_CONFIG} \

      --with-wxbase-config=/opt/non-portage/wxbase/bin/wxbase-2.4-config \

      --disable-cas \

      --disable-alcc \

      `use_enable nls` \

      `use_enable remote amulecmd` \

      `use_enable stats wxcas` \

      `use_enable stats alc` \

      `use_enable debug` || die

   emake -j1 || die

}
```

...since I don't need the gui version of amulecmd, the webserver, the command line version of cas, the command line version of alc...

...and then did:

```
USE="-gtk2 -unicode gd remote stats" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge amule
```

...and all went fine.

Last step:

```
ln -s /opt/non-portage/wxbase/lib/libwx_base-2.4.so /usr/lib/libwx_base-2.4.so
```

...since amulecmd expected to find a libwx_base-2.4.so somewhere  :Smile: 

----------

